# MySQL neuistallation -> default pw ubuntu server mysql



## fstefan (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe eben ubuntu server 7. aufgesetzt und versuche mysql einzurichten. komisch ist, neben der gesperrten root geschichte bei ubuntu, dass ich keine chance habe mich beim sql server anzumelden bzw. wie man es gewöhnt war mittels " mysqladmin -u root password'xxxx' " anzufangen usw. ich komm auch nirgends auf den hinweis ob es ein standardpasswort gibt für mysql bei ubuntu....

was tun?
stefan


----------



## Flex (10. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452282

Normalerweise sollte das Passwort bei einer Standardinstallation (LAMP?) leer sein.


----------



## fstefan (10. Juni 2007)

ist lampp, ja. 
und es ist ein passwort drin. er verweigert mir konsequent alles. kein user, alle erdenklichen kombinationen die mir je untergekommen sind.... 
interessant ist dass wenn ich mit mysqladmin -u root password '...' versuche reinzukommen schreibt er
access denied for user root@localhost (using password=no)
versuche ich mysql -u root sagt er ebenfalls das gleiche... 

ich bin im sudo -i modus auf der shell auf root ebene unterwegs. kanns damit was zu tun haben? ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig ohne root user


----------



## Flex (10. Juni 2007)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/resetting-permissions.html

Dann solltest du hier nachschauen.
Bei der Hälfte ca. fängt dann der Teil für Unix ähnliche Betriebssysteme an.


----------

